# Tastermodul mit Ethernet Communication an WAGO 750-881



## KingHelmer (5 März 2013)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich suche derzeit eine Möglichkeit, eine kleine "Box" mit Tastern und LEDS (für die Rückmeldung) über die Ethernet-Schnittstelle des WAGO 750-881 Controllers an die SPS anzubinden.

Es soll später eine Art Service-Bediengerät sein, mit welchem man ohne Laptop einen DALI-Kreis konfigurieren kann.
Das Gerät soll ca. 8 Tasten besitzen und ebensoviele LED für die Rückmeldungen.

Nun könnte ich dieses ja über Digitalein- und Ausgänge anschließen, aber das wäre sehr unfelxibel und benötigt Ressourcen. Da aber eine der beiden Ethernetschnittstellen grundsätzlich unbelegt ist, wäre es schön diese hierfür nutzen zu können.

Ich kenne mich hier kaum aus und frage deshalb euch, ob ihr hier Erfahrungen habt oder Ideen oder ob ihr überhaupt versteht, was ich meine 

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## KunoH (5 März 2013)

Moin,

einfacher wird es sein, Tasten und LED's über MOD BUS auf den Controller zu schalten.
Dazu brauchst dann von WAGO eine MOD BUS Klemme.
Die Firma Romutec stellt nette Handbedienmodule und Anzeigemodule her.
Hier der Link zu den Jungs: http://www.romutec.de


----------



## Blockmove (5 März 2013)

Du kannst dir hierfür sicher irgendwas auf Mikrocontroller-Basis (Pollin AVR NET-IO) basteln.
Aber mit 8Tasten und 8 LED DALI zu konfiguieren stelle ich mir recht unhandlich vor.
Bei Ebay bekommst du gebrauchte Netbooks für <100€ und kannst dann damit DALI per Web-Visu konfigurieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KingHelmer (5 März 2013)

Hallo Danke für die Antworten.

Der Modbus fällt leider raus, da ich hier eine weitere KLemme (platz) an meiner SPS bräuchte, das geht leider nicht.

Das Konfigurieren per Web-Visu funktioniert einwandfrei.......bei Leuten die sich etwas damit auskennen.

Ich habe es mir so vorgestellt:

- Drücken Knopf "Konfiguration starten"
- DALI Kreis initialisiert sich
- 1. Leuchte (Vorschaltgerät) leuchtet auf, z.B. blau
- Ich drücke auf die Taste BLAU
- Adresse wird in Gruppe "Blau" gespeichert

usw.

So kann jeder Depp die DALI konfiguration mit Hilfe eines Fresszettels mit Notizen durchführen.
Ganz Easy.


----------



## Blockmove (5 März 2013)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann willst du einfach neue Dali-EVGs bestehenden Gruppen zuordnen können.
Das lässt sich natürlich schon über ein paar Tasten realisieren oder eben über eine eigene WebVisu für diesen Fall 
Den zugegeben die Wago-Dali-WebVisu ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KingHelmer (5 März 2013)

Es sollte eben so einfach sein:

Techniker geht zur SPS,
Steckt den Controller ein,
Konfiguriert,
und geht wieder

mit dem Laptop erweitert sich das ganze um einiges!


----------



## Blockmove (5 März 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Techniker geht zur SPS,
> Steckt den Controller ein,
> Konfiguriert,
> und geht wieder



Dann wirf wirklich mal einen Blick den AVR-NET-IO.
Das Ding kostet als Fertigmodul 27,95€.
Dazu Gehäuse, Leuchttaster und Steckernetzteil.
Zusammenbau ist ne nette Aufgabe für die Azubis.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Oberchefe (5 März 2013)

wenn Du die Hardware nur einmalig brauchst würde ich evtl. über ein einfaches HMI nachdenken. Die Wago kann normalerweise unter anderem das Modbus Ethernet Protokoll was relativ verbreitet ist, darüber sollte man die paar Tasten und Anzeigen locker realisieren können, in der Wago werden nur ein paar Merker programmiert, das HMI (und ggf. die Software dazu) kosten nur einmalig.


----------



## KingHelmer (6 März 2013)

Danke euch beiden!



> Dann wirf wirklich mal einen Blick den AVR-NET-IO.



sieht sehr interessant aus. Ich habe allerdings noch nie eine Ethernetschnittstelle an der WAGO programmiert.
Reicht es hierzu aus, die Ethernet-Library zu studieren oder habt ihr vieleicht noch anderes Info-Material für mich?



> das HMI (und ggf. die Software dazu) kosten nur einmalig.



Die Kosten wären denke ich gar nicht mal das große Problem.
Wir verkaufen die SPS -Steuerung weltweit und daher sind Service- oder Wartungsarbeiten immer eine heikle Sache, da man nicht eben schnell nach Australien fliegt 

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Sache auch nicht abgeneigt, ich kenne mich damit nur überhaupt nicht aus.

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Blockmove (6 März 2013)

Also wenn ihr weltweit SPS-Steuerungen verkauft, dann verstehe ich deine Bedenken gegen die Web-Visu-Lösung mit Notebook überhaupt nicht mehr.
Pack deine Config in eigene Visualisierung, da kannst du alles schön mit Bildern, Online-Hilfe, Diagnose, Mehrsprachig, usw. ausstatten.

Jeder Klemptner hat heute ein Notebook und passt damit die Parameter des Ölkessels an.
In Bulgarien und Nordafrika kennen die dortigen "KFZ-Mechaniker" die CAN-Busprotokolle besser als der deutsche / indische Entwickler.
Und du kommst im Jahr 2013 mit 8 Leuchttasten 

Wahrscheinich hat der Techniker ein Notebook schneller zur Hand als dein "Servicegerät".
Und nur mal so als kleiner "Nebeneffekt":
Wenn der Techniker auf dem Notebook z.B. Teamviewer drauf hat, dann kannst du ihn sogar per Internet online unterstützen.
Das klappt sogar im tiefsten China wunderbar ... naja mal abgesehen von der kleinen Zeitverschiebung 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KingHelmer (6 März 2013)

Hi Blockmove,

ich weiß, es hört sich komisch an und ja, das mit Teamviewer (bzw. in meinem Fall war es "Logmein") habe ich schon alles durch. 
Es handelt sich bei unseren Service-Leuten bzw., Monteuren um absolute Laien, was SPS, Elektrik, Laptop und überhaupt Technik angeht. 

Außerdem habe ich das große Problem, dass eben diese Leute praktisch nie in der Firma sind und ich sie daher auch nicht schulen könnte.
Ich muss mir also Wege und Mittel überlegen, mit denen selbst ein "Idiot" ohne jegliches technisches Hilfmittel und selbst wenn er noch so alt und verbittert ist und auch nicht unsere Sprache spricht und keine Zeit hat und und und....., dennoch diese Lichtsteuerung konfigurieren kann.

Es steckt bei uns wirklich sehr viel mehr dahinter, als man als Außernstehender vermuten könnte.

Grüße, 

Florian


----------

